# Our first fair- thanks for all your advice.



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, the last two days have been great fun at our county fair.
Our market goats won 6th, 7th, and 8th out of 16-18 goats. 
Our ABGA yearling won Supreme Grand Champion Breed Goat out of all the breed goats there! What a shock and wonderful surprise. My daughter was ecstatic! We also won first place fitting with her and my son won 2nd place in his class and 2nd place showman with his doe.

Not bad for our first year.

Thanks for all the advice from everyone here to help us succeed and have healthy goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your wins!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

That's fantastic! What a way to get the kids confidence going in a BIG WAY!  

Now surely you got some pics to share with us right ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow now that's fantastic, great job kids!!
It would be nice to see pics.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow! Great job!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Yes, I have pics on my canon, just not my cell phone. And, unfortunately, getting home late last night meant no uploading yet. I will try tonight. I had to come in to work today. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

This is Rosie- our Supreme Grand Champion. She is 13 months old.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow! Nicely done! It so nice to have such success on your first go round huh? You should be proud of those kiddos and your very lovely doe!


----------

